# Otter Quest 2010



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Day 4
Another check with empty traps. Braking camp to move to a different spot, I think this has been trapped hard.

Old beaver flooding









the old dam and lodge









old clear cut starting to regrow









An attempt at getting a better picture of the cedar woods


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice pics. Sounds like your having fun.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Call off the search party the POP has surfaced!! Just kidding FREEPOP we were all waiting and hopeing for that picture, but it still looks like your having a good time. Stay warm tonight there calling for low twentys in spots.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Day 4 afternoon

I had plans to set another area so when checking this morning I pulled all but the very best sets I had, which was four. We then moved 60 or so miles to a different river system. I met up with Ottertrapper and he showed me how to run "northern style". We got in 7 sets in some very good looking spots before light started to fade. The water here was very clear and cold, with scenery that was really easy on the eyes. We saw otter tracks and I had renewed enthusiasm. As I was taking him home and we saw some elk on the side of the road, didn't get a pic as I thought we'd see them again.
It was a long day and the venison steaks that the little woman had ready for me were a welcome sight.










Otter tracks with a quarter for size comparison










Otter set


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Elk? I'm confused. You're in the UP, right? The Zone 2 Season closes today but the UP season extends to the 30th on trout streams. But I didn't think there were elk in the UP?  

Good luck anyway!

John


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> Just got back, we pulled some sets and moved to an area with no cell service. Need to unpack and get cleaned up.


Beaverhunter2, we're home now. We were in zone two, but out of cell coverage and I have to tell it after the fact now. All unloaded today, mowed lawn and am ready for turkeys in the morning.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Nice pics Freepop.

Looks like you spent some quality time in some nice looking swamps. 

Thanks for sharing the trip with us.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

What Brian, you don't want the rest of the 3 days, pics and the rest of the story? I have it loaded and ready to go.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm ready for the rest of the story JFreepop and the rest of the pics. Bring them on, your description of the trip has been as close to being there as it could be. Thanks for sharing and hope you had a great time!!!


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Ooops. 

I got the impression you were switching gears and chasin toms.

By all means, do share.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just teasing you Brian, killed the turkey this morning 

I forgot to tell you the story about the first place we camped. The name of the place is Shovel Burger. The people that took us snowshoe rabbit hunting there were with another group one time. They lost the dogs at dark and were trying to get them back while one older gentleman and one of the guy's son stayed at the trucks. They were talking and admitted they both were very hungry, but lacked many utensils to get it done. The older gentleman announced that he had some hambuger and fixin's but nothing to cook them on, till............he remembered that he had a brand new shovel in his truck. Thus, Shovel Burger was then named. They both have told me that it's the best burgers they've ever had.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The next day I woke before daylight with high anticipation of success. Ate a pop-tart and headed out at daybreak to check sets. Each time I approched a set, I held my breath. I and found one fired trap that morning and that was it. So I grabbed some lunch and headed out to set some more locations. Lots of walking and exploring, I tried to set close to where I parked as well as a ways in, to cover a good amount of area. One set was about 1 1/2 miles in, walking was difficult in some areas, some weren't too bad. I learned quite a bit yesterday from Ottertrapper and one things was that otter will just as willingly go across land as in the stream, especially if there's lots of bends or debri.

Cross over is on the right










Tracks everywhere, two sets of tracks with quarters by them










Set, trap is in the center










Inpenetrable tangle










Got 4 more sets in, I should've gotten more but still had a couple more spots to check. I was tired and decided to call it a day about 6pm.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

FREEPOP,

Just wanted to say it was my pleasure helping you out, it was fun. But man you are leaving me hanging on the rest of the pics as I know what happened!! 

Again glad to be of help.

OT


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Some of those pics are *VERY MINKY* looking!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Ottertrapper, I hope I can repay you someday. It was a pleasure meeting you too.

Seldom, you have a very good eye as I also saw lots of mink tracks.

AA battery for size


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The next morning I lay in bed and contemplated checking sets, but thought it may be better to leave the area undisturbed and maybe that would improve my chances. It took about every ounce of will power not to go but I did put in 4 more sets in other locations, so that helped. I decided that today we'd take it easy today so we took a ride and ended up at some sink holes near the Pigeon River area. We hiked several miles with the dogs, it was a really nice day near 70 deg. 

A neat old cabin 










Sink hole pictures














































240 steps to work out the legs










Getting a drink after the walk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

A nice place in the Pigeon River area that we sat at for a while. Notice the drain to discorage beavers.











Two beaver dams below that I believe had been trapped out. We saw something swimming in the farthest, so I investigated and found 2 ducks and 2 geese.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Looks like Shopac Lake north of Atlanta with the sinkholes and sandy beach. 

I thought Ottertrapper maybe had you down south of Atlanta near my old property around the Hunt Ck. south of C-612.

That cabin looks awful famililar.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yep Shopac Lake

I don't remember where that cabin was. Just at a corner somewhere, we went looking for elk most every night, mixed in with lots of exploring.


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Otter- I've spent a fair amount of time in the PR area around Vanderbilt and Wolverine. I recognize the area where the lake is but where are the steps and the overlook?


----------

